# My Comeback



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey ladies & gents! Still remember me?  Sorry for my prolonged absence. That is so not like me. I was quite busy at work, renovating my resort house in the far east and dealt with some impending family drama.

Without further ado, the newest member of my animal kingdom a Luzon Forest Dragon (Gonocephalus semperi) that I personally named Khaleesi!!



















Sorry for the pixelated pics, my watermark app ain't doing the close up details any justice -__-

And yes, it's a she.. Hail the mother of dragons lmao

Enjoy your weekend everyone


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Welcome back! She is gorgeous!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

lilsurfergrlsp said:


> Welcome back! She is gorgeous!


Thanks! She's scared of hedgehogs though lol


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice to "see" you again!


----------

